Ask HN: Review My Startup, Agavesi.com - agavesystems
======
ziddoap
Your Google blurb is: _" This site uses cookies, if you continue browsing you
consent to the use of these cookies. For more information see our Cookie
Policy. Got it!"._

It might be worth switching that for a description of your website.

Seems like an interesting startup, though!

